
Real-Time Raytracing - iamelgringo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001073.html
======
pchristensen
I'm a big Atwood fan, but this is the first thing in a while that I thought
actually belonged on HN. Real nice intro (I had heard of it but had no idea
how it actually worked).

